# Unlikely best friends



## Becknutt (Jan 30, 2008)

*Unlikely best friends*
A rabbit and an eagle have become unlikely best friends in China.







The owner of the eagle put the rabbit in its cage at Beizhamen Bird Market, Zhengzho City, for the bird's dinner.

But instead of following its predatory nature, the eagle made friends with the startled but fortunate rabbit.

"The rabbit very humbly combs the eagle's feathers with its mouth," the surprised owner told Oriental Today.

"The eagle is four-months-old, and I threw him the rabbit for food, but apparently he doesn't know how to enjoy his meals."


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jan 30, 2008)

Um...the poor bunny. Are they waiting for the eagle to get hungry enough to eat him? Have they fed him anything else and are they feeding the bunny? I'm confused. This is sad to me .


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think that's pretty sad too. Although if the owner is getting news time out of this, I would say that he probably is feeding the eagle other food to keep the bunny safe. 



I also have to say--COOL! A vegetarian predator! :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## EileenH (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmm. I don't think that is an eagle. I think it's in the hawk family.

Sad on a few levels:
First, keeping a hawk as a pet is sad.
Second, it's inappropriate to feed live animals to a bird of prey that will be leading a captive life.

This guy is a showoff, and I feel for the poor bunny who must be out of his mind with fright.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 4, 2008)

It does look like a hawk. The bunny doesn't look scared, but imho bunnies are amazingly adaptive considering they're a prey animal (once they realize something isn't a threat). That IS nuts, though.. but they do a lot of weird things in China


----------

